

Hermann Zapf (November 8, 1918 – June 4, 2015) - weinzierl
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hermann_Zapf

======
weinzierl
Hermann Zapf was the creator of AMS Euler, Optima, Palatino, Zapfino, Zapf
Dingbats. He was also known for his collaboration with Donald Knuth.

His death is not widely reported yet so there are only a few sources:

Wikipedia gives as source notable calligrapher Julian Waters. The Hermann Zapf
Sketchbook Project[1] published an obituary. Hoefler & Co "Hermann Zapf passed
away last night. He was a giant." on Twitter [2].

[1] [https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1307403978/the-
hermann-...](https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1307403978/the-hermann-zapf-
sketchbook-project)

[2]
[https://twitter.com/HoeflerCo/status/606865724158709760](https://twitter.com/HoeflerCo/status/606865724158709760)

